# More wet snow



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate wet heavy snow!

Issued by The National Weather Service
Buffalo, NY
4:06 pm EST, Thu., Dec. 3, 2009

... LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO 10 PM EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO 10 PM EST FRIDAY.

A BAND OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SET UP ACROSS NORTHERN ERIE COUNTY FRIDAY MORNING. THE LAKE BAND IS EXPECTED TO SLOWLY INTENSIFY THROUGH THE DAY AS IT SETTLES ACROSS THE BUFFALO METRO AREA AND THE NORTHERN SUBURBS... WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL AMOUNTS EXPECTED TO BE FROM MID AFTERNOON FRIDAY INTO THE EARLY EVENING.

SNOWFALL RATES OF UP TO ONE INCH PER HOUR CAN BE EXPECTED WITHIN THE HEART OF THE SNOW BAND... WITH TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS RANGING FROM 5 TO 10 INCHES WHERE THE HEAVIEST SNOWS PERSIST. THUNDER AND LIGHTNING MAY ALSO OCCUR AT TIMES WITHIN THIS BAND. THE HEAVY SNOW WILL LIKELY MAKE FOR A DIFFICULT LATE AFTERNOON RUSH HOUR.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish i had some snow, wet, fluffy i don't care. lol


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

show-n-go;887113 said:


> I wish i had some snow, wet, fluffy i don't care. lol


Me Too!:salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well the snow turded out ,zero snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;888769 said:


> Well the snow turded out ,zero snow.


So would you deem it safe to cross the border and do some shopping tomorrow without getting caught in a snow storm?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;888807 said:


> So would you deem it safe to cross the border and do some shopping tomorrow without getting caught in a snow storm?


Sure,the problem is your people don't want to let anyone back in.They had 6hour backups at all the bridges last weekend.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

grandview;888769 said:


> Well the snow turded out ,zero snow.


Oh no... its snowing, but in FLORIDA!! :realmad:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

jrjr2u;888901 said:


> Oh no... its snowing, but in FLORIDA!! :realmad:


And Houston. Texas.

50s (F) in Maine.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

OMG Grand when myself and wife went up to drum last year we went north to a casino and came back over the boarder they keep her for 2 hours to check her US status. Now we had got back from Mexico that summer and we did not bring the passport's but we did have marriage cert and driver license and there system only had her as a legal resident not a US citzen, now she has been here since the 60's and they could not find her passport info. She was so pissed and scared she could not get back in they said you need to bring your passport up north and have it scanded. What BS I hate NY crap.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That would be US govt crap. It's a new law ,must have passport or an enhanced drivers license.


----------

